# Dove in nest



## Budgiekeet (Mar 4, 2012)

Got these this morning. 1st one with 17-55mm lens, 2nd one a close up with 300mm macro lens. Standing on the back of a cart to get to eye level.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*

Rick -

Those are phenomenal pictures!
You really have a talent for photography.
Next we'll be seeing your images in the nature magazines. I'm so impressed by (and envious of) your abilities. :2thumbs:*


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Wow, how clear and precise you are a great photographer Rick. It is lovely to see a bird in it's natural habitat.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Those photos are amazing, simply beautiful!


----------



## Budgiekeet (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks guys . I will keep my eyes out for hatching and try and get some pics of the babies.


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Maybe you can become our roving wild bird reporter and cameraman capturing images to melt our hearts and give us all a warm fuzzy


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Dove*

Great pic, Rick. Such a love mama, Jo Ann


----------



## Aisliyna (Sep 8, 2013)

What a beautiful bird and a wonderful picture. Reminds me a bit of the crested pigeons that live in our yard. I hope you are able to get pictures of the chicks, that would be a real treat


----------



## Cheeno (Nov 10, 2010)

She's a gorgeous bird, and your photos really bring that out. Keep at it.:thumbsup:


----------

